# Nizmodore!!!!



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey Nizmodore....i've tried PMing you but you havent answered. anywho, you said a couple weeks you had pictures to send me so i'd like to see them. and also, i need some info from you on my upcoming project. send me an email at [email protected] thanks. 

Jordan


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sigh... wut a waste of a thread 

:jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kevin = waste of space, waste of good air, and waste of good S13
:jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahahaha PWNInation


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you know, in a couple months i'll have a sig like yours Opium. one where i can list all the mods i have done to my car. right now the list is short and would just be pointless. give me time. my car will be nasty by next year.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> 200lbs+ weight reduction


my favorite part of his sig


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

> 1996 Suzuki GSXR 750 ---> Mild head work, K&N intake, Jetted, Micron Exhaust, Dunlop 208zr's.


:fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

this thread isnt working.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I'll write it here for all to see 

O.K you need a CA20 crank, CA18 front timeing belt pully, late model CA20 front pully system, stock CA20 rods, Toyota 4A-GZE pistons, CA20 8 bolt flywheel, CA20 oilpump, new bearing and seal etc

You need it mod the CA18 front timeing pully, you need to machine a bush that will fit in the CA pully, and that has a hole and slot in it to attach to the CA20 crank.

This is for a CA18 block. 

For a CA20 block you need to relocate a tensioner, make a new timeing belt pully and lathe the pistons down 2mm or so to clear all the valves....


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Pics have been sent to opium for all to see, I have apic for you of the front timeing pully by next week...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Ooooh... CA20det... I heard the CA20 block is taller than the 18's... is that true? If so wouldn't u have to modify the hood?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey now, you werent supposed to tell everyone. even still, email me. i have some more questions for you.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha some secret


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

simple/stupid question, what exactly are you trying to do by mixing all the ca18 and ca20 stuff? maybe im just stupid, but im new to the whole 240sx thing..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> simple/stupid question, what exactly are you trying to do by mixing all the ca18 and ca20 stuff? maybe im just stupid, but im new to the whole 240sx thing..


to create a CA20DET....the little 1.8l inline4 turbocharged engine now becomes a 2.0l inline4 turbocharged monster....you get more torque, and lots of revs....you also get to slap around the SR20 guys...cant wait, it's going to be a blast.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ca20det?? pppsshhhh.. i eat those for breakfast


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> ca20det?? pppsshhhh.. i eat those for breakfast


said the kid that cant drive.......and is in high school.......and isnt even old for a permit.......etc.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm 15 years 7 months and 20 days old.. my parents just wont take me =/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> ca20det?? pppsshhhh.. i eat those for breakfast


 i eat children for breakfast


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i'm 15 years 7 months and 20 days old.. my parents just wont take me =/


how does it work in your state? here, you could get your permit at 16 (written test), and then you had to take a 5hour defensive driving course that was mandatory, and then you could sign up for a road test to get your license. when you had your permit you could only drive with someone who was over 18 with a valid NY license. but now they changed the rules so that you have to have your permit for a year before you can get your license.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> to create a CA20DET....the little 1.8l inline4 turbocharged engine now becomes a 2.0l inline4 turbocharged monster....you get more torque, and lots of revs....you also get to slap around the SR20 guys...cant wait, it's going to be a blast.


So you going to paint the rocker cover with housepaint too?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nah, i just paint the car. i have some metallic paint for the valve cover of the CA when i get it. i should be getting an extra valve cover so i have some ideas for it, not too sure what i want exactly tho. and it wasnt house paint, it was actual automotive paint. it was just in a spray can.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you can get ur permit when ur 15yo 7months and license if you're 16


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

in texas you can get it at age 15, and u gotta have ur permitt for at least 6 months before u can get ur license.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, that used to be the same as in CA, but ive been hearin that its 15 1/2, sounds kinda stupid, cause you can still get it at 16 i think


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Ooooh... CA20det... I heard the CA20 block is taller than the 18's... is that true? If so wouldn't u have to modify the hood?


Didn't you read? if you use a CA18 block you need to use Toyota 4A-GZE pistons which clear the valves (lower). If you use a CA20 block you need to recloate the belt tensioner etc...

The CA20 block is taller by a few cm's, but I wouldn't imagine it would hit the cars bonnet.....

As with the turbo + supercharger system, it ensures NO lag and a power band that starts from 1500rpm (I hope) to 6000ish......The engine is NOT finished, and I dont expect it to put out an insane power figure, I want a engine that has loads of torque and is very drivable.....


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> ca20det?? pppsshhhh.. i eat those for breakfast


CA20DETR.....turbo AND a supercharger......no lag.....


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hey man, i dont have my permit yet but im only 15 and 4 months or so, but yeah...i can get my permit now but my mom wont let me and i have ot have it for a full year before i can get my liscence in florida


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

What Kinda of Super Charger... Doesnt putting both chargers put alot of strain on the engine?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> CA20DETR.....turbo AND a supercharger......no lag.....


a hybrid force induction system?? 

that would be CRAZY!!!!!!!!



> What Kinda of Super Charger... Doesnt putting both chargers put alot of strain on the engine?


nah.. it would kinda be like putting 2 turbos on a CA18


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Good luck tuning it!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea that would be confused


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Its a Toyota SC14 supercharger off a Toyota 2Litre 6cyl motor, the 1G-GZE. 1990 Toyota Crowns use this powerplant.The blower displaces 1.4 litres of air (75cc) per rev. Not particually impressive when you compare it against the American vortech units etc, but remember its a roots blower, so it provides instant low down punch. Also the blower is rev limited internally at 10,000rpm or around 10psi of boost, hence the need for a twin charged setup. These blowers come with an electronic clutch, like a airconditioner, so you can turn them on and off when you want....So the system works like this: the blower is on from 0rpm to around 4000rpm where it cuts off and the turbo takes over...... boost all through the rev range....THis engine is for my clubman/track car 

I've used one of these blowers on a RB30E, to create a RB30ER, which compared to the famed RB30ET has far more bottem end, but alas, no top end....but the best bit was that it was on a switch  the ultimate sleeper.....with the gearing I was running in the car at that time its 0-100km/h was awesome (well felt, its a weekend track car/day to day driver not a drag car) as the odd VL turbo or Skyline driver found out  










The old RB30ER is now being replaced by a RB25DER or DET+R depending on how it goes. I'm useing a N/A RB25 as a base that runs a 10:1 compression ratio which is VERY high....oh well.....

Anyway once the blower is turned off, the rotors free spin (the air for the turbo is sucked through the blower) and while it sounds like it would take lots of power out it actually doesn't......this from experience......I drove the RB30ER in the VL to Melboune and BAck (I live in Adelaide which is about 800km away.....1600km/h round trip) and didnt have a problem. Fuel comsumption almost didn't change....np......


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Why such high compression? Oh, and I just thought I'd share what others are thinking as well. Your crazy! but a good crazy...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

high compression for race gas


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes yes, Nizmodore forgot to mention that he is giving me that compound-charged engine when it is finished  look forward to seeing it in my car in a few months.....hahahahaha....

AZrps13 - how's your CA18DET install going? any updates on all that? i'm curious. i want pictures too dammit.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> AZrps13 - how's your CA18DET install going? any updates on all that? i'm curious. i want pictures too dammit.


I 2nd that. PM me if you need help or anything


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

93blackSER I PM'd you, have you emailed me yet?!?

Yeah the RB25DE vvt runs 10:1 compression, while the RB25DET runs 9.5:1....yikes! That explains why you can't stuff sooooo much boost in to then aka RB30ET without them blowing up.......(RB30ET runs 8.5:1) 

Toucha my eninge I breaka your face! (but I will tell you how to build one...lol)

I've got to build up a RB30DE useing the old RB30ER out of my car, which will give me a 7.8:1 compression (or so I've been told....bolts rite up...yet F**king rite mate!) useing a std head gaskit (rb30) and N/A RB30 pistons......


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

0o0oo00, a nissan twin charger system. too bad it wont be as technicalogiacally advanced as the old delta S4 ,was. then again, you arent looking for 500+ hp, right? id like to do this on a B16 or B18. with all those bolt-on SC and turbo kits, im sure it wouldnt be too hard to do, and with them revving up high, and having no torque, then Sc would help on the low end while the turbo would have little to worry about up top.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

My swap is basically done its just that i wanted extras like PS and AC... took her for a test drive last night...the PS pump froze on us so we had to take her off... but after the pump came off ...MAN, did i have fun!!! Takin pix today or tomarrow... hopefully i can go by my bros house and get the camera...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

megaseth said:


> 0o0oo00,id like to do this on a B16 or B18.


Wouldn't comp be too high?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

it could be lowered. i wouldnt be seeking an insane amount of power, maybe 300horsies or so.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Wouldn't comp be too high?


my friend is running 10:1 on his fully built crvtec with turbo, and nitrous.



... hey, Ididn't say it was smart


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

That i can see... but twin anything.... i dunno


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

its a plumbing nightmare....but so worth the trouble, i think. i dont have a B16 just laying around, but i would like to try to do this.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

see if anyone tried on HT


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

thats a good idea.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

megaseth said:


> 0o0oo00, a nissan twin charger system. too bad it wont be as technicalogiacally advanced as the old delta S4 ,was. then again, you arent looking for 500+ hp, right? id like to do this on a B16 or B18. with all those bolt-on SC and turbo kits, im sure it wouldnt be too hard to do, and with them revving up high, and having no torque, then Sc would help on the low end while the turbo would have little to worry about up top.


Yeah its decompressed (CA motor, not the RB) running around a 8:1 ish compression ratio (when its built I'll give you an exact figure)...its a hybrid motor anyway, and the Twincam CA16 head has larger cc combustion chambers than the single cam CA20 head 

The twin charger system is actually copied off the old S4....long live the Lancia's.....I saw a Lancia Stratos kit, (I LOVE old RWD rally cars etc  ) still I think the old Turbo+Supercharged Lancia 037 is the best.....I just love it! If I wasn't half way through my clubman, I start building a replica 037....  (powered by Nissan of course!)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey Nizmodore, i got your PM. i thought i sent you an email, but i cant remember. i'll send you one tomorrow.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

mmm stratos.....

my buddies and i went to an arcade and played that sega rally game. they were all stoke about using the Evo and Scooby, but i used the 037 and raped them over and over. it was bad ass doing a drift around an entire mountain and leaving this huge tread mark.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

megaseth said:


> my buddies and i.... raped them over and over. it was bad ass ... an entire mountain... leaving this huge mark.


haha


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

screw sega rally , its all about gran turismo, went to car meet until it got broken up, then just came back and played some gt3 with my padres,... fuckin around with the settings so we can drift better :thumbup:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i have a few cars setup just for drifting, but im just trying to get my blue GTR to handle better. the damn thing cant turn at all.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore - email sent.

on the current topic - GT3 is pretty damn difficult to drift with until you get used to it. i used some settings off of some website, and they sucked. i have a few vehicles set up for drifting too. the main one i use is the Silvia K's or the 180sx. havent done it in a while tho. i'm lazy and have no time. never really drifted in any other game either, except NFSU.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea ive looked at some of those setting of websites and they do suck, but its pretty easy to just make your own settings, on of the main thing that you onlly really need to do is just set all the traction control stuff to zero
but gt4 should be pretty cool, i heard that they are gonna have some kinda drift comp in it which would be bad ass and way better then the shitty on in nfsu
... ooo, and the 900 degree steering wheel :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

so what settings does everyone use for drifting in GT3? i dont know mine right now, but i plan on going down to try it again soon. give us some specs and what car you use with what mods. maybe some noobs can try doing that instead of in real cars.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i just set the wheels as sticky in the front and slicks in the back. then i do negative camber, and stick BIG sway bars in teh back and smaller in the front. i also set the struts stiff and springs stiff. i also get a smaller turbo, and a different diff setting so i dont have too much control of the car. i have a 180sx and a silvia Ks, and a FC. also, TXR0 is great for drifting. i had a vid of me drifting a viper a LONG way.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

the settings i use are pretty simple.. i make the rear springs a bit stiffer, i set the stability controls and shit to 0, and i just use some medium soft all around,
but im gonna play with it more, and see if i can get a better setting out of it


----------

